# Shaving Brushes



## PenWorks (Dec 9, 2006)

Finally, instead of selling these heads, I got around to making some tonight  A couple of Brea acrylics, some of the darkest masur birch I ever had, bocote and brown mellee. Heads are 24mm & over stuffed 28mm. Thanks for looking.


----------



## JimGo (Dec 10, 2006)

You make stuff?

Great job on those!  Where did you find the larger acrylic blanks?  Are your others stabilized?  I'm tryig to decide on a good finish for my woods.


----------



## bob393 (Dec 10, 2006)

They came out great!


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 10, 2006)

Jim, they are the bottle stopper blanks from BB. I think they are 1 1/2 x 2 1/2
The maasur birch was stabilized. All three have a CA finish.


----------



## penhead (Dec 10, 2006)

Awesome, Anthony..!!..


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 10, 2006)

Very nice.  What do you charge for them?


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kent4Him_
> <br />Very nice.  What do you charge for them?



Wwwhhhhhyyyyy.....you want too buy one []

The acrylics with the 24mm heads are 95.00 and the 
bocote with the 24mm is 125.00 and the masur birch &
brown melle have a 28mm head and they are 150.00

Thanks for the comments


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 10, 2006)

Those are nice;a very different idea![]
I like the masur birch best.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi Anthony,

I love these brushes.....they are awesome!

[]


----------



## Nolan (Dec 10, 2006)

Very nice, I really like them. Malee is my favoriye one.
nolan


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 10, 2006)

I don't shave any more now that I've retired... but really like the brushes.


----------



## kenwc (Dec 10, 2006)

What quality are the bristles themselves?  Silver tip badger or other.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I'm guessing you exceeded Chris' budget .  (No offense meant, Chris!)

Chicago struggles with $50 peppermills, I can just HEAR the comments on this one!


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kenwc_
> <br />What quality are the bristles themselves?  Silver tip badger or other.



They are all silvertip badger hair.

Ed, I can't believe you can't get more than $50.00 for a pepper mill.
You need to get out of the food items and move into the cosmetic line []


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 10, 2006)

My budget and all of my customers.[]


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 10, 2006)

If they feel as good as they look, I see at least one in my future.  Very nice as usual.


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BRobbins629_
> <br />If they feel as good as they look, I see at least one in my future.



They feel better than they look []


----------



## Boss302 (Dec 11, 2006)

Those are really nice looking brushes.  Where do you get the brush products if you don't mind me asking?

Thanks

Pat


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boss302_
> <br />Those are really nice looking brushes.  Where do you get the brush products if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Thanks
> ...



Thanks Pat, I sell them [] (shameless plug) [)]
In the business classifieds here on IAP.

Here is the link
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=17754


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 11, 2006)

Anthony,
Sweeeeet!  I like the bocote best.  I'm getting some red mallee in soon and maybe I'll use it for something special like these.
Rob


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 12, 2006)

Had a couple of requests as to how I make these. I am sure there are several ways to skin this cat, but this is how I do it. I turn them like bottle stoppers.

I use a foster or spade bit that comes closest to the plug size of the head, I bore this hole about 3/8 deep. This leaves me a little room for counter sinking the head and squaring the blank end if I have to. But I ussually have the blank allready squared. Still leaving the blank in the vise and centered, I then drill a hole for the threaded mandrel, I use a Q or R bit. This is undersized hole, as I tap the hole with a 3/8 x 16 tap. This gives me a secure hold on the mandrell without haveing to worry about stripping the threads.





<br />

I use a Beale chuck with the mandrel, or you can use a drill chuck. I ussually have a small waist block on the end. 



<br />

Turn to your desired shape and finish. This is the sample I recieved from Jeff of a stabilized afzalia burl, just sanded and ready for CA finish.




<br />

After the blank is finished and buffed, I set the head with 30 min epoxy and your ready to roll.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bca1313 (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pics on how to do it.  I was wondering and this really helps.  Time to get in the garage and make a few.

Ben


----------

